# Deputy Sheriff Christopher Schaub



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Deputy Sheriff*

*Christopher Schaub*

Broward County Sheriff's Office, Florida

End of Watch: Wednesday, September 26, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 47
*Tour:* 22 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Motorcycle accident
*Incident Date:* 9/26/2012
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Deputy Sheriff Christopher Schaub was killed in a motorcycle accident at the intersection of West McNab Road and North Andrews Avenue in Pompano Beach.

Deputy Schaub's motorcycle collided with a car in the intersection. He was flown to Broward Health Medical Center where he succumbed to his injuries approximately four hours later.

Deputy Schaub had served with the Broward County Sheriff's Office for 22 years.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Al Lamberti
Broward County Sheriff's Office
2601 W. Broward Blvd
Fort Lauderdale, FL 33312

Phone: (954) 831-8900

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21403-deputy-sheriff-christopher-schaub#ixzz27fooFOBi​


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Deputy Schaub


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2012)

R.I.P. Deputy Schaub


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2012)

RIP Deputy Schaub.


----------

